# Do I try naturally or go straight to using my Frozen embies?



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I am not sure if I am on the right board, but I am sure someone will tell me if I am not!

I have a beautiful son conceived through IVF and he is now nearly a year old. I have been thinking about No. 2 for a while and we were going to use our Frozen embies in January.

However this month I have discovered I am ovulating naturally!  This is the first time this has happened since March 2006.  I discovered back then that for some strange reason my body stopped ovulating and despite going on clomid for 10 months and then ovulating I still didn't get pregnant, so was referred for IVF as unexplained.

I would really like to try naturally for a while, but I just don't know how to not get obsessed with OPK and symptom spotting each month. I also lost all interest in sex, as I only wanted it when I was ovulating and was wishing my life away from when I ovulated until when my period was due and this also caused a lot of problems with me and my DH.

I know I'm truly blessed and like all IVF babies he is very wanted and very special, I would just love a sibling for him to.  Just to let you know that I am 37 yrs young in January, so I don't want to leave it to long.

What are your thoughts ladies?

Stacey
x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi,

Tricky one!

The thing that I think complicates it most is your admission about how obsessed you get and how this generally puts you off sex. Of course now that you have one DS you might feel slightly less pressured about the whole thing..?

I do think it's worth trying naturally, even if just for 3 months - and maybe just accept that you will obsess about ovulation etc. I bought a clearblue fertility monitor which I think is brilliant - and amazingly I fell pregnant naturally in the 2nd month, although sadly it last - but it proved it worked.

Treatment brings with it a whole new set of obsessions, particularly if it doesn't work first time. Like you, i got lucky with my first IVF, but coping with the BFN's this year has been really really hard. That's before you even start to stress about the cost of it all.

If I were you, I think I'd try naturally for a bit - see how it goes and how you feel. Maybe book an appointment at the clinic in about 3 or 6 months time as back up. Fit a nice holiday in too before you start treatment!!   

Sorry - this is all a bit contradictory, I went through all these arguments myself last year and in lots of ways my natural conception just made things much harder as I then really thought I could do it again.   

I wish you lots and lots of luck, whichever way you choose to go.     

Christine
xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Christine,

Thanks you for taking the time to reply.  I have noticed that you were at the Oxford Fertility clinic to and thats where I got my BFP and my son.

I am going to try naturally for 6 months and try to relax about it.  I am hoping that because I have my DS and I have some frosties that it takes some of the pressure off.

Thanks again.
Stacey
x


----------



## Monita (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a different view on this, but it is mostly based on my way to think about frozen embryos.

When I started considering IVF, I made a commitment not to leave behind any frozen embryos that would be resulting from the treatment. The way I see it, is that it was MY personal choice to make a treatment such as IVF in order to have a baby, and that I should be responsible to the results of such treatment. In my opinion, frozen embryos are not frozen babies per se, but they are "seeds" of a life that deserves to live just as much as we also deserved to live when we were at that stage.

We had 9 embryos and I was scared !! imagine if all them were viable... but a commitment was a commitment, I got them transferred in different cycles, but nature or God only intended for one embryo to stay, which is sweet DD now sleeping peacefully upstairs ; ) 

Since all my transfers were a bust and DD was the last transfer of the remaining 2 embryos left, I even got doctors telling me to give them up and try a new IVF.  I am glad I did not let them behind and got them transferred, the result is a beautiful little girl I am in love with.

So... I know this is a very personal issue and we all have different ways to see things. I would give priority to my frosties because they are already half way through, but also because in case you get naturally PG they can stay frozen for long or even end up donated ( which I am not sure if you are 100% comfortable with.... )

That´s only the way I see things... Good luck with any decision you take !! : )


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Monita,

I must admit, I do see them as my babies, as weird as it may seem to some people, as I got my son from these embies.  I was going to use them next month, however my sister is now starting IVF this month and I don't want to start the same month as her, in case one of us gets a negative and one of us gets a positive.

Thanks again.

Stacey 
x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

If you want to try naturally I highly recommend the clearblue fertility monitor. Takes away spontaneity but also the guess work of when you are ovulating. I have very irregular periods but conceived 1st month with it (sadly m/c) but then got pg next month + my son is 10m. Will be using agin once I have lost weight + got fit!

My friend also got pg 1st month with it after trying for 6m after m/c, she is due in 6m

Good luck strawbs x


----------

